# HELP!! Recover Microsoft Office Starter Document?



## holyace2k2 (Jul 20, 2010)

So this did not happen to me, but I'm going to be writing it in *1st person* (and no, it's not like when oh this happened to my friend, but really happened to me.. :tongue: just easier to type)

^^Only reason I say that is because I can't describe it fully specifically which makes it harder to diagnose, I'll try to get more details on it, but this is what I have so far: 

(Any help would be SO appreciated because apparently she worked 10 more hours on this document, and it's one of her midterms in law school)

I was working on my outline on my netbook in Microsoft Office Starter, and then I had to switch over, so I emailed it to myself, so I can open it on my computer (which has Word on it, so to use Word the rest of the way on it). I opened the file, and it asked me to rename it because it said something like a read-only file, so if I want to edit and make it a workable file, I need to rename it, so I did. I saved it to my desktop.

I worked on it, and worked on it, 10 hours later. (I think I worked on it in Word, but Microsoft Office Starter was open, so don't know what she meant by that, she said it was like Word in Starter). I did save it, and so I went to go replace the downloaded document with this updated document because I like the latest copies everywhere - and somehow I could not find the file! 

And that's basically what she said, to an extent, but I know it got fuzzy there at the end, I'll try to get more details later. But she tried to look for the file with like the Search thing and other stuff, but no luck. Is there any way to recover this document? I looked up online and Starter does not save periodically like Word, but pleasee is there any way to recover this lost document????? 

Thanks in advance, and any help, any help, any advice, anything would be SO appreciated. Thanks :sigh:


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

The only thing I could suggest would be searching the computer using the search utility to find any file that was either created or modified on the date in question to see if it finds anything. If the document doesn't appear on the desktop, then I'd think that something was done wrong during the naming/saving of the file at the beginning. Most of the time when a document is opened from within an email, it's initially stored in a temp directory. It's remotely possible that the document still exists in a temp directory, but only a search will verify that.


----------



## holyace2k2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh okay, thanks for your advice!!


----------

